# Ih 986 dash lights



## Ihcountry83 (May 17, 2018)

I have a ih 986 and I got a light that comes on every time you push in the clutch and thought I would see if anyone could help me out in determining what it is . As I have not gotten my manual yet. I figure it has something to do with the master cylinder or trans but not sure . And many thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe that is the light that warns the PTO is on, but the clutch is disengaged so the hydraulic pressure is to low to operate the PTO.


----------



## Ihcountry83 (May 17, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> I believe that is the light that warns the PTO is on, but the clutch is disengaged so the hydraulic pressure is to low to operate the PTO.


Yeah 
It comes on when you press in the clutch


----------

